# Cerwin Vega 15's



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys I can't seem to find any information so I figured y'all would know better than anyone else. I am looking at buying some old Vega 15's that have been up for sale but I am worried about the potential of blowing them due to their age. I do not want to buy the subs if I cannot recone them later down the road, which brings me to my first problem. 

1. Does anyone know where I can find a recone kit for a Cerwin Vega 15 with the neon red foam surround?

2. Also have any of y'all heard the Vega 15's in person? I was just wondering exactly how they sound because looking at the specs they look amazing. 

Thanks for y'alls time and I hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Usually recone kits are specific to not just the brand, but the model of subwoofer. However, some subwoofers are kind of generic and a recone kit can be found. You might want to find out what kind of Cerwin Vegas they are and we could find if they make a re-cone kit for it or not.

That being said, since we don't know what exact kind of Vega's they are, it's hard to say how they'll sound and what not. However, from my experience, Cerwin Vegas are generally always pretty good. I have a couple different CV home speakers and they consistently take a beating and just keep going. And they sound damn good while doing it. 

Back in the day, they made the Stroker subwoofers. I won't pretend to know a great deal about Strokers, but they had an extra spider on a shaft outside of the cone, and came in DVC which I don't believe was as common back then as it is now. If by any chance the ones your looking at fit this description, I'd definitely recommend getting them. Someone who knows a bit more might chime in.


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

More in this thread if they're the Vega series:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/122636-cerwin-vega-vega-154s-1kw-svc-15-original-mounting-hardware.html

If they pre-date the Vega series and are LE or XL series subs, they're still decent, efficient, but need larger vented boxes. Those are easy to get surrounds for.


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

if they are the vega series dont give them more than 500w each. 
and use a subsonic filter @ the tuning of the enclosure. 
they have a problem with the spiders ripping


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

dont know if they have recones or not......

the CVs are great woofers. one thing they are known for is efficiency. they dont handle tons of power, but they dont need to. one other thing, if they are older CVs, then they are not small box woofers either. a single 15" will need about 3-4cu ft sealed. as for sound, they sound nice. deep and punchy with nice definition.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Reimers said:


> and use a subsonic filter @ the tuning of the enclosure.
> they have a problem with the spiders ripping



It goes BELOW the tuning freq, AT the tuning freq is where the cone moves the LEAST, then you watch your excursion response and put the LF EQ so that the -3dB point of the filter prevents over-excursion. Then go nuts.


----------



## Reimers (Jan 8, 2011)

i have always put the subsonic to the same as the tuning. it was stated in the manual of the woofers to do that. but still the spiders ripped on the 6 15" vega i had


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

well they did not rip from over-excursion down low 

Look at how the old cerwin vega eq system worked that sold with the D series back inthe day... typical vB EQ.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for all of the help!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

chad said:


> well they did not rip from over-excursion down low
> 
> Look at how the old cerwin vega eq system worked that sold with the D series back inthe day... typical vB EQ.


vB or VBA?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

There are recone kits for probably every cerwin vega subwoofer ever made, even the strokers.

Speaker Exchange | Cerwin Vega DIY Recone Kits

Cerwin Vega Speaker Repair Parts Refoaming and Reconing


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I've used speaker exchange a lot... good peoples.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

back over 10 years ago, I tried to run a pair of Vega series 15's on my MMats D300HC in my Probe, and they were toast in literally 30 seconds. So we grabbed another set off the shelf and the same thing happened. I really liked the look of these subs and was super disappointed. My MMats slaughtered every pair of subs I tried running. Even a set of early Juggernauts till MMats sent me a pair with like 10ga. tinsel leads. Ok, i'm getting off subject, sorry.


----------

